# Excel - Switchboard?



## spikelee (Jan 7, 2003)

Is there a way of creating a main switchboard panel in excel for quick access to worksheets similar to Access's switchboard manager?

Thanks,

s.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

You could probably do it with buttons and vba code, but I don't know how.

It'd be easier and faster to just have a folder shortcuts to the different worksheets, wouldn't it?


----------

